# SUPERTRAIN 2015, APRIL 18-19th



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes of course it's back ! 

Trackside Ramblings;
NEW location...10k more in sq footage which means a few more exhibitors, ....Bachmann finally figured it out, ...BadgerAirBrush is back for hmmm their 5th yr, ....Zimo is back too, .....LokSound, and of course those small scale manufacturers 
http://www.supertrain.ca/Exhibitors-Category-2015.html

http://www.supertrain.ca/

Ride the train again (or bus) to ST'15; http://www.supertrain.ca/Access.html#CT

Less than 9 days before the doors open 

that doug c


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Doug;

It looks as though at least two or three of the layouts may be the creation of BRMNA (British Railway Modellers of North America) members. I hope they take some photos and publish them in the BRMNA Journal.

Regards,
David Meashey
BRMNA member 369


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah that crew tend to have a great time displaying their layout and sharing their knowledge of the hobby and the various UK flavoured items they 'model' 

If ya have a forum feel free to copy/paste my post (and yours) into a thread, with a reference link to this thread ! 

That way maybe at least one of the regional BRMNA crew might see it and respond to your wishes/ thoughts  

That said I miiight remember to mention to them when I'm wandering the show !

doug c


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Dave; 

Sorry been a while, I did mention your interest to a couple of the members manning their booths. 

I think I quoted your m'# correctly but they looked at me kind ah oddly (Canadian english vs brit' ?) even though the majority are locals. 

Don't know if anything made into the prev. mentioned journal !?



Personally I took a couple pics of their layout including a couple others of one of the dragons from "how to teach a dragon" who was operating a portion of the layout on sunday. What ya say weeeell as Comic-Con was on the same weekend in town she mentioned that saturday was her day down at c-c and sunday was her husband's day with trains ..... obviously they support each others primary hobby/interests and since we have (i say) at times it seems more young families w/ strollers at our show than hard-core MRs she decided to provide some additional eye-candy entertainment 

Helps make our show fun vs boring same-oh, imho !

Oh send me your email addy if you want to see 2-3(?) pics of their booth. 

doug c


----------

